
US has become a “flawed democracy” - mido22
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/01/daily-chart-20
======
mtgx
As opposed to 4 years ago, or 14 years ago, when the U.S. government was
working "for the people" ?

Hasn't Congress been at below 15% trust for at least a decade?

~~~
gus_massa
> _Although its score did not fall by much—from 8.05 in 2015 to 7.98 in
> 2016—it was enough for it to slip just below the 8.00 threshold for a “full
> democracy”._

It's a arbitrary index with a made up threshold. Nothing to see here.

Do they have an error interval for each number? Is the error smaller than the
difference between them?

